

Ask HN: Anyone see Jobs movie? If so, what did you think? - andrewhillman


======
jmduke
Ashton Kutcher and Josh Gad gave surprisingly great performances. I've never
been particularly impressed with either of the two before this, but they did
their characters as best as they could within the script.

The script was scattered and, overall, bad. It seemed as though they were
relying on a huge knowledge of the history of the company going in, but the
truth is that you can't drop a dozen ancillary players into a script and
expect moviegoers to pick up on them immediately.

If you want to get insights into Steve Jobs, read the biography (or wait for
the Sorkin treatment.) If you want an entertaining rendition of the pre-iPod
Silicon Valley era, watch _Pirates of the Silicon Valley._ If you want a
power-nerd bildungsroman, watch _The Social Network_.

